# windshield washer water tank removal



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

friedkin said:


> does anyone know how to easily remove windshield washer water tank? mine leaking... which parts needs to remove for that?


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

One of these might help.

Chevrolet Cruze Repair Manual: Windshield Washer Pump Replacement

Chevrolet Cruze Repair Manual: Windshield Washer Nozzle Hose Replacement

How to Repair Windshield Washing System : Hose Location in Windshield Washer System



Good luck! Take pictures and write a proper "How-To:" as well!


Don't forget to introduce yourself here.


----------



## friedkin (Sep 20, 2017)

I did it a few days ago with removing the driver side wheel liner to reach the windshield washer tank... sory but I did not take a picture ... it's already very easy operation, you only need remove the driver side wheel liner...


----------



## alyourpal (May 3, 2019)

*wheel liner is not all.*

Any extrapolations on this last reply. There has got to be more than the wheel liner to remove. What about what attaches the tank to the car? P.S. Can the filler neck be replaced separately?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

alyourpal said:


> Any extrapolations on this last reply. There has got to be more than the wheel liner to remove. What about what attaches the tank to the car? P.S. Can the filler neck be replaced separately?


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

What Gen Cruze?

As for Gen I

Just pull up on the filler neck and it pops out with the cap.

Don't forget to introduce yourself here.


----------

